# Help IPO2 Obedience Issue



## ChunksDad (Jan 6, 2014)

I have come to a stopping point in my training for IPO2. Chunk hasn't been able to figure out how do the walking stay for the obedience portion of his trial. I have been able to get him to stop/stand when using a leash (gently) around his waist but when I take the leash off he just looks at me and sits. I know that he knows what the command means but so far he hasn't put two and two together. 
How did you all get your dogs to do the standing stay in your IPO2 OB routine? Thanks for your input, I will be glad to start over with another method if I have to.
Thanks...

Phil


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

You may want to try isolating just the stand without the stop. Have him stand from a sit, and then build up the time and distance from that.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I teach the positions as stationary exercises first before trying anything out of motion. Then, I expect my dog to be able to present the position from just basic position, ex. We are waiting in basic heel position and I say "stand", I want her to pop up from the sit into the stand at my side. Then I start doing them with the dog walking at me and me walking backwards, and then finally out of motion.

Initial basis of changing positions.

http://youtu.be/sXphwvwiCY8

Progression into motion

http://youtu.be/IMTz3uDt1HE


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

bEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Some really excellent suggestions here, really good advice. 

I do many of the same things, and I will add in another suggestion you may want to try. Isolating the exercise and focusing on just that for a week or two is great. Working form stationary and the finish position is also great. I will then progress to the leash around the waist attached to the collar like a handle on a suitcase and pull up as I command stand. 

The other way to train this is how the bird dog hunters train the "stand." I actually use this method with our patrol and SWAT dogs when I want them to stand and stay. I attach a long line looped around the dog's waist and have a second person work the long line. AS you heel off lead, coordinate a signal with the second person for the stand. As you are moving, give your "stand" or stay command and keep moving. The second person working the long line that is following you and your dog simply tugs on the long line and the dog will stand and stay. If the dog moves he gets another tug. This is surprisingly very effective and easy to train. 

I hope that helps,

Jim


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I teach it with food, not so much as a reward but more a distraction? What I mean is, I will give the command and a large treat at the same time (this is assuming the dog knows what a stand is, can do it outside of the heeling/motion context), the dog stops in a stand and is eating the treat while I take a few steps, then mark the dog correct for stopping and staying, walk back and reward. Once it clicks I can heel faster and/or move farther away before marking, returning, release/reward. I think eating the treat sort of interrupts the dog from trying to anticipate something else like a sit or down. Sounds silly but it worked for me. The stand out of motion is my dog's strongest motion exercise!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Great ideas everyone. I have just started teaching this as well. Right now we are just learning the position, no movement or anything. Can wait to try these.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Its so long ago I forget how I taught it...


----------



## ChunksDad (Jan 6, 2014)

*Thanks All*

I want to thank all of you for your input especially the video demos.. I am just now getting to this info on Monday afternoon because of a very busy weekend. 
For an update on how we are doing I will say that I have begun to use the leash on the collar instead of around his midsection... When he tries to sit after the stand command I have resorted to what at first was a hard tug or pull to keep him standing. As the day progressed he was held standing with a very gentle reminder tug on the leash.
With all the info from you I will be incorporating much of what you have said because I don't really trust him not to sit back down and I really don't want him to do it during a trial.
If all goes well we will be going for a 2 in November or December.. Now if I can find place locally to me in Central California that isn't populated with red ants my tracking should improve significantly... But with that being said I shouldn't complain.. If I lived in Texas we would have to deal with fire ants..
And finally.. Holland... Being as old as I am I can say that I really can relate to the loss of memory thing...
Thanks again to all for your input, you have probably saved me a lot of points in my next trial..

Phil


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

You say he knows what the command means, but it certainly doesn't sound like he does or he would be doing it. It needs to be taught separately before you ask him to do it out of heeling. Yanking on a leash around his waist to try to get him to stand out of heeling when he really hasn't been fully taught what stand means isn't going to create a reliable exercise for a trial and really isn't fair to the dog either.

Isolate the stand command outside of the pattern. No one ever teaches the sit or down initially as an out of motion exercise. The dog is always taught sit and down separately, and then they are gradually incorporated into heeling. The stand should be no different. Teach it as a position, like you did sit and down. Once he knows it on command without leash or hand cues and can switch between the 3 positions of sit/down/stand easily, then you know for sure that he does understand the command and you can start putting it together into an out of motion exercise.


----------

